# "We don't take kindly to your type around here." - Being an intuitive in the South



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

*"We don't take kindly to your type around here." - Being an intuitive in the South*

So, for a little exposition and those who are not familiar with the US southern and midwestern States, there is an extremely dominant SJ mentality that is palpable throughout society. I have been encouraged by @DeductiveReasoner to create this thread discussing what it's been like for intuitives growing up in the south, Texas, and the midwest in the United States. For those of you not in the US, if you live in an area similar, please chime in along with what country you grew up in/live in and what region that is in. Also, NFs, please tell your experiences as well since I am more interested in discussing intuitives in general.

Myself personally, my ideas were constantly suppressed. I was basically told that such ideas are great because I was exercising my brain, but I should always operate within the established status quo. Basically I was just suppressed so much that I became incredibly insecure and reserved. Now that I have thrown all of these societal projections, I find myself energetic, confident, and excited about life. What's everyone else's experiences with this?


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

My mother continued to tell me not to "go against the grain." That meant don't question society, don't speak your mind about anything, don't act different. Try to be like everyone else. I probably didn't get it as bad because my mother put me in a good school and all my classmates and teachers were open-minded and encouraged thinking. But even at home my ideas were not "accepted." Sure, they let me speculate, but everyone thought I was fucking crazy at the end of the day. Very traditionalistic (is that a word?), very close-minded, very Christian, VERY religious. It's hell. Now I'm at college and it's better, but I'm still in the south so I still get that Bible-belt feel every now and then.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

Being from the Midwest (the VERY rigid Nebraska, mind you), I can say that any unconventional thought is typically met with contempt. People just did not like to be engaged in abstract discussions. My questions were ignored or misinterpreted because people simply didn't understand where I was coming from. Oftentimes, I was told I was flighty and stupid. This made me extremely insecure and I soon became depressed and friendless. Now that I am in college, I find that I am surrounded by iNtuitives and they are not as rare as I once thought. It's pretty sad that I had to come all the way to a University to find that out though. I guess our culture is suppressive enough to Ns that they don't reveal themselves until they are away from their parents!

I'd also like to add that being a Christian N (NT especially) is outrageously difficult. I've found that most people only go to church because of tradition and then have the audacity to say they follow the faith. Pretty annoying if you ask me. There is little organic thought among many churches in Nebraska and my genuinely pressing questions are swatted away like flies. Eventually, I discovered that this mentality isn't how a true believer should act and have settled a bit in my spirituality, but unfortunately this common SJ-driven attitude toward faith instills a negative (and false) image of Christians everywhere.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

What kind of ideas were "suppressed"?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

LaLiLuLeLo said:


> What kind of ideas were "suppressed"?


Let's take the concept of Christianity that @Marshmallow Moo mentioned. Here's a postulation I might propose at church if I were insane (because it is futile to postulate something so contrary to the established norm): the Bible is not the end-all-be-all guide to God. By that I mean, while it is important, one can learn a lot about God by recognizing patterns in this system that we call life and knowing that a conclusion reached is correct based on those observations. This postulation would be shot down with a typical "the Bible is the living word of God, dear" response. These are the same people who read the Bible in a literal sense, and they don't check the real world to see if the conclusions that they draw correlate with reality. They literally think that anything that contradicts what they believe was sent by Satan to mislead them.

But yeah Moo, I have stopped going to church because of the fact that you have mentioned. It is entirely too difficult to be genuine at church when I can't express anything without being talked to like I am some deluded, demon-possessed sinner that needs to be dipped into a baptismal font. For anyone who has never been in a baptismal font, it is tepid tap water, and it normally has dead bugs in it. It really is disgusting. Somehow this cleanses me of sin. Oh but don't worry about the disgusting water. God will protect you from illness.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I grew up in Alabama, and other than my mom, I don't think people had a problem with my intuitive behavior.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Dude every single place on earth is SJ dominated not just the South....maybe the Southern US/Asian countries are more SJ dominated than others, nonetheless SJs still reign everywhere regardless of where you go....

In such cases, I always follow the 38th Law: Think as you like, but behave like others


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Dude every single place on earth is SJ dominated not just the South....maybe the Southern US/Asian countries are more SJ dominated than others, nonetheless SJs still reign everywhere regardless of where you go....
> 
> In such cases, I always follow the 38th Law: Think as you like, but behave like others


Yes, but not necessarily extremely dominant SJ mentality. By that I mean very reluctant to change or accept the ways of others who have a different perception. I am not talking about type, rather the mentality influenced by the culture that can best be described as very SJ.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

I grew up in Texas, and I've always been treated as kind of an odd duck. I say what I think and I don't concern myself with the opinions of others, so I've spent quite a bit of time as something of a social outcast. I also don't bother myself with the social rituals of the South - I just come directly to the point, which gets me labeled as rude or strange. I'm not sure if any of my ideas have been suppressed, but they've definitely been questioned. Especially regarding my disdain for religion and religious doctrine.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

kinetickyle said:


> I grew up in Texas, and I've always been treated as kind of an odd duck. I say what I think and I don't concern myself with the opinions of others, so I've spent quite a bit of time as something of a social outcast. I also don't bother myself with the social rituals of the South - I just come directly to the point, which gets me labeled as rude or strange. I'm not sure if any of my ideas have been suppressed, but they've definitely been questioned. Especially regarding my disdain for religion and religious doctrine.


I was often punished in school.

EDIT: Not often. Sometimes. I was basically taught that my ideas were fine to imagine, but they were dangerous to implement. Also certain situations being inquisitive was frowned upon.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

I lold...

I grew up in the South, and honestly, the teachers I had that were "yankees" were wayyyyy more suppressive of my inquisitiveness.

Try going to a school above the Mason-Dixie line and you will see how they are only "open minded" to the people that think just like them.

And your whole theory on Southern Christians is ridiculous. 

First of all a baptism doesn't cleanse you of sin, it's just symbolic of someone dedicating their life to Christ. 

Secondly, the Bible is the word of God, yes, but the Bible is often times misquoted and misinterpreted (mostly by taking things out of the context by which they were meant).... BY EVERYONE, not just the South.... LOL

Probably the worst thing that ever happened to me (in terms of having my thinking "suppressed") was getting marked points off for not doing a math problem by the steps instructed in the book, even though the route I took still got the right answer. But this kind of thing is everywhere....

Ever think that your viewpoints align with the majority of the North as opposed to the majority of the South, and that's why you feel you were suppressed? I mean it didn't matter either way to me, I wouldn't let anyone shut me down. Sometimes even if I didn't believe in something, I'd stand up for it just to go against the majority. Made the arguments more stimulating.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

CCCXXIX said:


> I lold...
> 
> I grew up in the South, and honestly, the teachers I had that were "yankees" were wayyyyy more suppressive of my inquisitiveness.
> 
> ...


Oh but since this is a personality type forum, it is allowed to type ALL the rigid people as SJs and blame them. Sociocultural differences are irrelevant. It is more logic to blame a type than seeing a bigger picture of the sociocultural dynamics, because apparently ALL Intuitors are flexible, intellectual, critical, innovative, and open minded.


----------



## See_Air_Ah (Oct 17, 2011)

I grew up in west Texas, so yeah, generally my intuitive side was quite surpress...I just got fed up with people yelling, and not letting me be me. Fortunately my dad is an NT so I never really felt any real supresion. My atitude has always been, "screw them, at least dad knows..." haha...


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow. I grew up in West Hartford, CT, in an upper-middle-class community with a large Jewish population. Growing up I didn't really question stuff or think deeply about hot-button issues, but I don't think I got this sort of vibe. I then went to college at Oberlin for two years, a liberal-arts college in what was (and presumably still is) one of the poorest areas of Ohio. But we were in a bubble, I rarely interacted with townies, except those who intentionally came and tried to meld with the College.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

mkeath said:


> I was often punished in school.
> 
> EDIT: Not often. Sometimes. I was basically taught that my ideas were fine to imagine, but they were dangerous to implement. Also certain situations being inquisitive was frowned upon.


I was punished quite a bit, myself. I just did my own thing, and that often involved not going to class. Or getting up and walking out in the middle of class. The administration didn't take too kindly to that sort of behavior.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> I lold...
> 
> I grew up in the South, and honestly, the teachers I had that were "yankees" were wayyyyy more suppressive of my inquisitiveness.
> 
> ...


All that I know is I am not the only NT that feels this way, and I made this thread to explore the possibility that particularly rigid regions would have an effect on the development of an intuitive since intuitives often go against norms. Also, what I described was the mentality of many people who literally think that's what baptism is for. 



WickedQueen said:


> Oh but since this is a personality type forum, it is allowed to type ALL the rigid people as SJs and blame them. Sociocultural differences are irrelevant. It is more logic to blame a type than seeing a bigger picture of the sociocultural dynamics, because apparently ALL Intuitors are flexible, intellectual, critical, innovative, and open minded.


Again, what I can only describe as an SJ _mentality_ as a widely adopted social norm. My mom is an ISFJ, and she does not exhibit what I am talking about. However, many people do. This thread was never intended to be a comparison of NTs and SJs. Instead of accusing me of things I never said, perhaps you should ask questions for clarification instead of quickly jumping to conclusions. By the way, your post reeks of the mentality that I am talking about.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

mkeath said:


> Again, what I can only describe as an SJ _mentality_ as a widely adopted social norm. My mom is an ISFJ, and she does not exhibit what I am talking about. However, many people do. This thread was never intended to be a comparison of NTs and SJs. Instead of accusing me of things I never said, perhaps you should ask questions for clarification instead of quickly jumping to conclusions. By the way, your post reeks of the mentality that I am talking about.


You can argue context all you like, but your inherent view of other types is ridiculous. This thread was started with the goal of ranting about your "awww .. I'm a poor misunderstood NT because SJ's don't get me" and get others to do the same.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Sucks, I'm from the UK so your mbti doesn't seem to have as much of an effect unless you're a guy and a feeler, that's not good at all. Poor cats...


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I think what mkeath was trying to get at is the lack of acceptance here. Lack of acceptance not being limited to just NTs. The social rules in the South (or maybe just Texas, I dunno) are a helluva lot stricter than in other places, so people with a mentality other than the majority are pretty much screwed. As a result, there’s a myriad of misunderstanding of people (usually of the Nx temperament) in the area. It has nothing to do with actual “typism” its just anyone going against the grain is frowned upon. NTs, particularly xNTPs have a bad habit about this, even when not trying to be “weird” or different”
No, this thread isn’t a stab at SJs, it’s just a way of looking for people with similar situations. I’m sure that there’s an SJ with a different outlook on life, and he or she gets just as much grief for being “weird” or “different” as we do. Incidentally, an SJ would most likely feel out of place in an NT dominated region. 
At any rate, I’ve had some pretty bad experiences. One particular memory involves me constructing a functional watch, completely out of paper, during church. Instead of being praised for my ingenuity, was chastised for not paying attention during the sermon. The moral of that story? Creative genius isn’t good if it prevents you from being still during church, just like everyone else. 
You see my point? It’s not about blaming anybody for anything, it’s just that certain areas aren’t as NT friendly as others. The purpose of this thread was for finding other people to whom we can relate.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Sucks, I'm from the UK so your mbti doesn't seem to have as much of an effect unless you're a guy and a feeler, that's not good at all. Poor cats...


Is that so? Thank goodness I picked the UK for my study abroad choice


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> The problem with the OP, is he's specifically attacking the South... That's insulting to me, to say that the South is more suppressive of intuitive thoughts then anywhere else in the U.S., or the world for that matter. His thread should've referred to the difficulties growing up within strict communities, instead of insulting a group of people by referring to the South specifically.


Well if this isn't the flamewar from hell. But I must jump in briefly. @mkeath sez:

"Myself personally, my ideas were constantly suppressed."

He's not insulting anyone, he's saying *he* had a tough time *in the South* because of what he perceived as a prevailing attitude against people who act/think like him.

EDIT: to clarify, it didn't seem to me like he was picking on the South specifically, just that his experience took place there.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

yitznewton said:


> If this isn't the flamewar from hell. But I must jump in briefly. @mkeath sez:
> 
> "Myself personally, my ideas were constantly suppressed."
> 
> He's not insulting anyone, he's saying *he* had a tough time *in the South* because of what he perceived as a prevailing attitude against people who act/think like him.


...and I would like to explore the idea that this is something that is common and correlated to the south amongst intuitives, specifically NTs, yes. 

Holy shit, if I am wrong, prove it.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I grew up in the anti-South - San Francisco - and I was considered odd even there.

The thing with San Fran is that I doubt that it's really full of NTs - I think it's got the same proportion of SJs who conform to SF's culture, which at first glance, would be considered "very N" anywhere else. The thing is, to fit in there, you have to seem "different" - but ONLY if your version of "different" happens to fall under their category of acceptable. When pressed, it became apparent that there was very little explanation/meaning behind their stated beliefs and lifestyle.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

CCCXXIX said:


> The problem with the OP, is he's specifically attacking the South... That's insulting to me, to say that the South is more suppressive of intuitive thoughts then anywhere else in the U.S., or the world for that matter. His thread should've referred to the difficulties growing up within strict communities, instead of insulting a group of people by referring to the South specifically.
> 
> Anyone that's studied history knows that the South just has a bad rap because people are ignorant about slavery in general. They think white is white and black is black in the South. They think because the South holds to their religious morals, that makes them ignorant. I love the South, I love the fact that their are communities here where everyone holds to certain morals, and I see nothing wrong with that. America was founded on the principal that we are different people under one nation, so if you don't like one community, you can always find another that better suits you. (unfortunately, the Federal Government seems to be ignorant of this fact)
> 
> ...


I'm not from the South, but I am from the Midwest which was also specifically singled out and I guess I didn't take the OP as really attacking either one. I saw the original post as basically saying that the South and the Midwest is stereotyped in a specific manner and the community that the OP grew up in was no different. As @teddy564339 said, for the reasons he specified (I've found him to be quite insightful), I don't see it it's so much a South or Midwest attitude as it is a rural vs urban attitude. I'm not trying to defend the OP or anything, I'm just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

busyCHilD said:


> That's pretty much in no way what I meant, but thanks for joining the party and not taking a step back to look at the bigger picture. This topic does happen to include much more than the one post I've made.
> 
> Anyway if you were interested there are a few studies on the subject. Granted it's not conclusive, but I gathered that the individuals who most people would classify as intelligent also happened to have a greater chance to be an intuitive. So what I actually said is "Intuition is linked to *intelligence*" not "Intelligence is linked to *intuition*" with the bolded portions being the main line of study.
> 
> In the context of my post, I was just referring to the fact that asking a "Why/How" question can be interpreted the wrong way, if both parties are unaware of what is actually being asked.


I apologize for the outburst, I should have remembered the point of the thread and the point of your post, and I should have remembered that correlation doesn't imply causation. I didn't mean to derail this or insult you. I don't need to win a fight.

I do agree with the need to understand what was really said. I should have made that clearer.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I grew up in the anti-South - San Francisco - and I was considered odd even there.
> 
> The thing with San Fran is that I doubt that it's really full of NTs - I think it's got the same proportion of SJs who conform to SF's culture, which at first glance, would be considered "very N" anywhere else. The thing is, to fit in there, you have to seem "different" - but ONLY if your version of "different" happens to fall under their category of acceptable. When pressed, it became apparent that there was very little explanation/meaning behind their stated beliefs and lifestyle.





affezwilling said:


> I'm not from the South, but I am from the Midwest which was also specifically singled out and I guess I didn't take the OP as really attacking either one. I saw the original post as basically saying that the South and the Midwest is stereotyped in a specific manner and the community that the OP grew up in was no different. As @teddy564339 said, for the reasons he specified (I've found him to be quite insightful), I don't see it it's so much a South or Midwest attitude as it is a rural vs urban attitude. I'm not trying to defend the OP or anything, I'm just calling it as I see it.



danytaggart's post is a very interesting piece to this puzzle. I myself have only ever lived in one state my entire life, and I've only lived in the country and in a small town. So, I don't have any experience living in a large city, and I don't know what it's like to be an N.


So it looks like my rural/urban idea can certainly have its limits. While the diversity of cities may lend to people there being more accepting of different lifestyles, this definitely isn't true across the board. I'm sure there are plenty of closed-minded people everywhere, no matter where you go. 

Part of this is also an American thing. I don't want to make the huge jump to say that Americans are more closed-minded than Europeans, for example; but it was brought up in another thread that Americans only experience their own culture (with a minor bit of experience with Canadians and Latin American cultures), while Europeans are more likely to interact with those from a wide variety of countries.


The point is....I would imagine that Ns everywhere experience certain frustrations from being in the minority compared to Ss. This mentality is all over PerC. It's very difficult to say if this is stronger in areas such as the South, or if it's stronger in rural areas, and if it is, by how much. 


Of course, the other element is that PerC may not be the best sample size of Ns to look at. It's possible that the Ns on PerC who experienced frustrations were more likely to look into the MBTI. It's also possible that the people experiencing frustrations were more likely to look for (and post actively on) a message board where they could find people similar to them. 

Point being, maybe there are plenty of Ns out there who have never felt much frustration with Ss (or SJs), no matter where they lived. It's tough because we're only looking at the group of Ns on PerC. 


But I think all PerC conversations are like this. It's fun to theorize about all of the different possibilities, but in the end it's hard to pin down exactly what's happening in reality.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

CCCXXIX said:


> I love the South, I love the fact that *their* are communities here where everyone holds to certain morals, and I see nothing wrong with that.


I know nobody likes the grammar police, but when you manage to make this mistake right after claiming not to be ignorant, it's just too ironic not to point out.

Anyway, I grew up in a rather rural town in the South. While I may have felt a little out of place there, I'd imagine I would have felt equally out of place if I were born anywhere else in the world; after all I still feel "different" than most people in the larger not-nearly-as-Southern-but-geographically-still-in-the-South city in which I currently live.

I never really felt like any of my ideas were repressed for being in the South or anything like that. To be honest, my personal views on politics, religion, and other philosophical issues aren't particularly popular anywhere in the US, to my knowledge. Then there's just the fact that I have different interests than most people I know. I don't care about sports, I can't name a single movie Megan Fox was in besides _Transformers_, I listen to different music than most people, and I play geeky video games. Basically, I'm a nerd. There aren't really many places I can think of where it's "cool" to be a nerd so I'd imagine I'd feel just as awkward in New York City, Los Angeles, or any other large non-Southern city.


----------



## busyCHilD (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it's important to note that in the descriptions of an XSXJ

"ISTJs tend to believe in laws and traditions, and expect the same from others. They're not comfortable with breaking laws or going against the rules"

"ESTJs live in a world of facts and concrete needs. They live in the present, with their eye constantly scanning their personal environment to make sure that everything is running smoothly and systematically. They honor traditions and laws, and have a clear set of standards and beliefs. They expect the same of others, and have no patience or understanding of individuals who do not value these systems."

"ESFJ takes their responsibilities very seriously, and is very dependable. They value security and stability, and have a strong focus on the details of life."

"ISFJs have a very clear idea of the way things should be, which they strive to attain. They value security and kindness, and respect traditions and laws."

SJs don't (in general) like it when the boat gets rocked.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Who said:


> I know nobody likes the grammar police, but when you manage to make this mistake right after claiming not to be ignorant, it's just too ironic not to point out.


I made a grammatical error, it's not like I don't know the difference, so I'm not really sure how you can call that ignorant... My whole post was full of ignorance, and you go after the grammar? Honestly...

You sir, are......


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

CCCXXIX said:


> I made a grammatical error, it's not like I don't know the difference, so I'm not really sure how you can call that ignorant... My whole post was full of ignorance, and you go after the grammar? Honestly...
> 
> You sir, are......


It's not like that one sentence was a serious critique of your post or anything. I just skimmed over it and that caught my eye and I found it amusing.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

mkeath said:


> Yes I am very aware for the theory, but people get away with far worse than what may or may not be a misconception on an internet forum. The law is enforced how it is interpreted, and our rights extend as far as what we get in trouble for.
> 
> Why not just report one? Why not just report mine since mine is the one you seem to have the most issue with? Or did you see that an NT disagreed with me and latched onto that?
> 
> ...





affezwilling said:


> So wait, let me get this straight. You seem to be calling the OP out for typism because he basically said that society is dominated by SJs and therefore is predisposed towards Si type behavior (like drawing upon past experiences to form expectations about what will happen in the future and seeking to protect what is familiar) and he feels that type of mentality, when left unattested, is stifling to the psyche of an Ne dominant personality (who questions the probability of expectations and challenges the understanding of what is familiar). Furthermore you appear to be chastising him for asking other like-minded people about how their environment impacted their psychological growth, instead of posing the question to the general psychology forum so he could get the input of people whom are unlike himself, on a website that promotes self-understanding. I understand that NTs have a nasty habit of blaming SJs for their problems, but unless I'm missing something here your argument seems a bit vindictive to me which would lead me to conclude one of 2 things. Either you're trolling (which is ironically amusing) or you're just pissed at the NTs for hating on SJs (which begs the questions as to why you're in the NT forum?) and you're retaliating (which is also ironically amusing).


Oh my fucking Goat. I hate it when everybody thinks I'm defending SJ from typism just because I'm an SJ. Get a grip and stop being delusional, people.

I disagree with the logic the OP presenting here.

Just because there's a lot of SJs in an area and there's a certain condition in that area, doesn't mean that the certain condition exist because the SJs conditioned it.

Just because the psychological research proves that all autistic person are atheist, doesn't mean that an atheist is autistic.

Just because two things happen to exist in the same time, doesn't mean they have causal effect.

It is illogical to make connection between two things and arbitrarily determine that there's a causal effect between the two, just because they happen to exist in the same time. It is especially more illogical to make a connection between certain personality type with a certain condition in society, and assuming that that certain condition was created by that certain type.

Furthermore, there are hundreds of personality type theories available. The OP only use the Keirsey's theory. What about personality type according to MBTI, Socionics, Jung, Enneagram, Dale Carnegie's theory, and other theories? The result will be different when those theories are also applied.

Keirsey divide types to be SJ, SP, NT, NF.
MBTI divide types to be Perceiver (EP & IP) and Judger (EJ & IJ).
Jung, the original creator of the theory, divide types to be Rational (EJ & IP) and Irrational (EP & IJ).

So not only the assumption of the OP is illogical, it is also bias, because there's only one theory provided, and it's not even the original theory. Ironically, even though the OP 'refuse' to be pressed according to 'SJ mentality', he doesn't show the same refusal to 'NT mentality', which in the end doesn't make him any better than the people he condescended as a certain type.

It's not the typism that I have problem with, but it's the illogical conclusion, the biased, the immaturity, the arrogance/condescending mentality, and the close-mindedness. It's baffled me how someone take too much pride of being placed in a box called personality type. It's ridiculous.

There's nothing more annoying to me than being boxed, yet some people are soooo happy, soooo proud, and soooo craving for a box, they forgot the main purpose of personality typing itself: to make communication better and easier. That's why theories are always generalizing and simplifying. But that doesn't mean that what was described in those theories is a divine truth.

Wake up and smell the coffee, will ya?


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Oh my fucking Goat. I hate it when everybody thinks I'm defending SJ from typism just because I'm an SJ. Get a grip and stop being delusional, people.
> 
> I disagree with the logic the OP presenting here.
> 
> ...


A succinct post that adequately explained your problems with my post. Why didn't you post it sooner?


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

mkeath said:


> A succinct post that adequately explained your problems with my post. Why didn't you post it sooner?


Because I assumed you're smart.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> Because I assumed you're smart.


Really? You're going to say that MBTI/Keirsey/Jung is about communicating better when I clearly said that I wasn't understanding where you were coming from. I had no idea whether you had a legitimate argument or if you were just mad because I used SJ because that argument wasn't known. It wasn't known because, up until now, you held onto it. The only think I saw from you since the moment you started posting is anger. It was nothing but an emotional response. You did not explain yourself at all until now. "Because I thought you were smart" doesn't cut it. Some people simply miscommunicate at times, and it's up to both parties to meet half way. That's what I have been trying to do this whole thread. It has nothing to do with intelligence.

Anyways, this is the last post you will hear from me. I am done with this debate. It has been pointless.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

mkeath said:


> A succinct post that adequately explained your problems with my post. Why didn't you post it sooner?





WickedQueen said:


> Because I assumed you're smart.


That's cryptic message for "I'm gonna get a knife and stab you to death"

better run for your life, mkeath


----------



## walkthreesteps (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, growing up in the south has been hell, now I'm in college and it's still hell. The only difference is that in college I can prove to people I'm smart by telling them my GPA. Before they know that (and if they believe it) they seem to think I'm dumb because I'm so lost in my head all the time. 

Honestly, I think it's because I'm an attractive female. In Texas everyone seems to think attractive people are part of a whole other species, women dress nicer in the south, everyone compliments each other's looks, etc. I have had a hard time making intuitive friends because 1) my family are all sensors 2) I can never find intuitives 3) the intuitives in Texas seem to not want to hang around "pretty people". Sweeping generalization, of course... but I have noticed this in my area of living. 

My old ESFJ co-worker gladly told me she "didn't trust pretty people" and for sure thought I was dumb because I'm painfully absentminded, and tend to ask a lot of abstract questions. Just yesterday I got into a screaming match with my ISFJ roommate and her ESFP boyfriend, both of whom kept telling me how "stupid" I am. My ISFJ roommate said I am the "most illogical person she's ever met". Lmao. It wasn't until I got my ESTJ sister on the phone, us battling out our roommate issues on speakerphone with my sister acting as mediator until she changed her view of me. Today my roommate has been avoiding me, proof that SJ dominance is so widespread it will take an ESTJ to prove to other SJ/SP's that an INTP is intelligent.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

23424234 said:


> Today my roommate has been avoiding me, proof that SJ dominance is so widespread it will take an ESTJ to prove to them that an INTP is intelligent.


But but but... INTPs _are _intelligent. They are my favorite. (okay, not ALL of them, but you get the idea)


----------



## walkthreesteps (Jun 25, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> But but but... INTPs _are _intelligent. They are my favorite. (okay, not ALL of them, but you get the idea)


And ESTJ's are my favorite SJ. We sometimes clash, god yes, I think ENTP + ESTJ clash much more, but at least you guys have strong logic with the dominant Te. It's the SFJ's that I have to watch out for, they never believe that I come in peace.


----------



## Adesi (Aug 9, 2011)

teddy564339 said:


> I myself have only ever lived in one state my entire life, and I've only lived in the country and in a small town. So, I don't have any experience living in a large city, and I don't know what it's like to be an N.


Cities tend to have cultural pockets, little communities that are unique. Some will be very liberal, some very conservative, some traditional, some hippie.

Also, cities comprise a lot of people who have moved there, whereas small towns are composed of a lot of people who started there, stayed there, and felt little need to get away. Obviously this isn't true of every individual. I had some people in my small town that had moved there, and there are people in my city that have been here their whole lives.

I guess my point is that...you can find open minded people in small towns, and you can find closed minded people in large cities. But larger cities, more so than geographic location, are going to be more accepting to different ideas and cultures.


----------



## iinnffpp (Nov 4, 2010)

don't assume the west coast is as enlightened and open-minded as you think. 'cause it ain't.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

I'm from Texas and there are almost as many SPs as there are SJ types, they either disregarded my ideas or did not understand them, and when things went wrong they still did not listen to me. I was somewhat held back in a way mostly because of people misunderstanding what i said and I got that "I'm surrounded by morons" sort of feeling, and i basically just cut off from the southern society and did whatever i wanted to do which made people hate me even more. I argued with most people because i sometimes felt the need to call them out on their BS, and I got into a lot of fights with kids in school. I'm also around a bad part of Redneckastan where there are numerous gangs, KKK people, inbreeds who have sex with animals, religious zealots, and lots of child molesters.


----------

